# Crabapple harvest time?



## randomhero (Aug 2, 2013)

So my mom has two big big crab apple trees. I was wondering when the appropriate time to pick was. They arent the red kind so they stay green. 

Thanks all!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you sure they are good for jelly or wine. I only use Dolgo Crabs, which will be ready in about three weeks.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 2, 2013)

No idea haha...there good enough to eat i know that, my son loves them. how can i tell if there good enough?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

randomhero said:


> No idea haha...there good enough to eat i know that, my son loves them. how can i tell if there good enough?



Random this is not the answer I want to give you, but you'll really need to get some pictures of different crabapples online or in a book to identify what you have. Then do a search to see if anyone uses them for any baking, apple cider or jelly. If so, then go ahead with the wine. Dolgo Crab is the most popular for these purposes but there are a few others. Possibly you could take a small branch and a few apples to a good nursery and they'll be able to identify it.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 3, 2013)

We live on a horse farm, horses have been fed apples for decades around here, wild or escaped cultivated or crab apples grow all over the place, all open pollinated so I am sure most of ours are not in a book. Many are turning red right now. Most are about half to a third the size of storebought apples. Pulled one yesterday and it was firm, juicey and very sweet and tart, ON AUG 2nd! Also found one trees with little 1 inch wide apples, the tannins from one bite made it down to the back of my tongue and I thought my whole head was going to dry up. We have a cider press this year and are going to make cider and cyser. We also have some cultivated apple trees. What do you do when the apples ripen widely appart, juice them and freeze the juice until you get enough to make a batch? Wolf, what is in your bags??? WVMJ


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2013)

I would think if they are good enough to eat, then they would be good enough to make wine with. 

WV, I would freeze them first then make juice.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 3, 2013)

Freezer space goes to berries, wife clear on preference for berries as a priority. WVMJ


----------



## Arne (Aug 3, 2013)

WVJack, the really tart ones make a good wine. Don't have my notes handy, but if you want will round them up and let you know how I made it. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2013)

WVMJack, those are crab apples in the bags. I picked 100 pounds that year, snipped the stems off everyone, washed them and stuck them in the freezer. Them I smashed everyone with the end of a 2x4 since I didn't have a crusher and processed them further with my drill and a drywall mixer. Take my advice skip the drywall mixer, it scaped all my plastic fermenters and I had shards of plastic in every batch. A great moderator suggested that to me but I won't mention HER name to protect her reputation. [I know] Like you Jack I now have an apple shredder and press for cider from Happy Valley. 

This year I'm picking them and throwing then right in the freezer. I am not destemming them as two years ago that took many hours to do in front of the tv with a pair of side cutters. Do you really think it'll make a difference taking them off? They don't do it for cider.


----------



## Arne (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't believe you are going to notice any difference, Dan. If you do though, let us know. The little crab apples make a very interesting wine, tho. I don't pick mine til very late in the season. Lots of them on the ground before I start picking. Could probably pick them now, they are pulling the branches down to the ground. Arne.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont know what kind they are. I am going to take a branch of them to an orchard here soon. I am wotking overnights this week so I am basically worthless until i am off it.

What i do know is that one tree is always very tart and the other one is quite sweet. If that helps anything haha.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Arne, I have to map out our trees and taste test each one, most of our wild trees are less than a golf ball size, not sure when to start picking, if they never get sweet how do you know when the really tannic ones are ready? WVMJ



Arne said:


> WVJack, the really tart ones make a good wine. Don't have my notes handy, but if you want will round them up and let you know how I made it. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with Arne, don't pick them until atleast when they start falling off the tree on their own.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

There starting here and there now...but ill give them a couple weeks still


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2013)

You will get a few falling early, but I wait til they start falling a lot. Don't know if it makes much difference, they cant
get much tarter than they are right now. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 9, 2013)

I finally found a crabapple tree down here, got all excited, then was told they are bland tasting. They use them to make a jelly and applesauce but they are bland. I passed.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 9, 2013)

If you freeze them first do you have to cut them up before you put them in the apple shredder drum that turns them into little chunks? WVMJ


----------



## Arne (Aug 13, 2013)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> If you freeze them first do you have to cut them up before you put them in the apple shredder drum that turns them into little chunks? WVMJ


 
I wouldn't think so, Jack. The shredder I have will take a full size apple and make it into chunks. Mite bounce for a bit, but then will grab and turn it into little pieces. Arne.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got around 100Lbs of crabs from my neighbour, plus another 80Lbs from a friend of not-crab apples. That's as much as we know  

I'll be renting the copper and crusher from my LHBS, should be able to get 5Gals from these bad boys. Last year I did 3 Gals and turned them into 1Gal Caramel Apple Wine, 1 Gal Spiced Apfelwine, and 1 Gal plain. They are pretty acidic (I'll have to watch that this year), but VERY good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> I just got around 100Lbs of crabs from my neighbour, plus another 80Lbs from a friend of not-crab apples. That's as much as we know
> 
> I'll be renting the copper and crusher from my LHBS, should be able to get 5Gals from these bad boys. Last year I did 3 Gals and turned them into 1Gal Caramel Apple Wine, 1 Gal Spiced Apfelwine, and 1 Gal plain. They are pretty acidic (I'll have to watch that this year), but VERY good!



3 GALLONS!! I wonder why you didn't get much more than that. I ended up with closer to 20 gallons with 100 pounds of crabapples. This years I expect a lot more since I now have a cider crusher and press.

Are you blending everything together from the beginning or doing the apples and crabapples separate? I like to do the separate then make my blends before bottling as it's easier to control the acid with apples having almost none and crabapples almost all acid.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol, I did 3 Gals last year out of 30ish Lbs (I think). Sorry, I probably didn't write that intelligently  This year I'm hoping to get 5-6 Gals of juice - but I also have made 2 batches of apple butter, and 2 of applesauce. Plus there will probably be jelly or somesuch. Gotta feed the family!

Last year it was all crabs from the same tree - no blending required. This year I am not sure what I will do. The not-crabs are very low on acid just going by taste, so I think they will need the acid boost from the crabs. I need to be a bit more adventurous with the spices this year too - I was so cautious last year after hearing about batches that came out tasting like just cloves, etc. that I really under-did them.

Since it was my first year making ANY wine at all, I'm giving myself a hall-pass. This year, however, it had better be PERFECT. Just kidding, this is only the beginning!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2013)

You'll do fine. I keep 3 cinnamon sticks in the carboys for apple at all times and replace them at each racking. 1-2 cloves for me and thats perfect. I don't want to be able to taste clove upfront.


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 18, 2013)

So Dan, if I can summarize....

5 pounds per gallon, separating the tart crabs from the regular apples.

3 cinnamon sticks and 1 or 2 cloves per carboy, replaced at each racking

Mash the apples with a sanitized 2x4 (do you core first?). I'll probably have to invite myslef over to Doug's to use his press on the rest of the mash.

Apples are to be bagged and frozen (for how long?) before processing. 

MOST IMPORTANT - Don't listen to Julie when she mentions power tool attachements....


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2013)

First off your mixing up Crabs with regular apples.
Below is a picture of 150 lbs of crab apples I washed and froze a few days ago and also my shredder/press.


----------



## saramc (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta say, a dry crabapple wine blended with sweet concord, equal amounts, makes one awesome blend, and a pretty rose-colored blend. Patiently watching the crabbie in the front yard, and watching for the attack of the birds. The birds tell me they are ripe and about three days later the fruit starts falling. I swear it is a scene from Alfred Hitchcock some years.


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, last night I got 2 six gallon buckets full of crab apples from a friend (and he unleashed his killer bee on me - ouch). I was able to put the contents of one bucket into gallon freezer zip locks and into the freezer, and will do the other bucket tonight. 

What I need to know is: how long to freeze them, and a recipe. I'll take the advice and sanitize my Louisville slugger and mash the buggers after they are frozen for a bit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Did you destem. As you can see in the picture I just rinsed and froze in trays and pails. No bags this year and I left the stems on. No recipe, Im just going to ferment out for now and will age until I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 20, 2013)

I started to destem, then got bored with that, then just bagged and froze.

I'll mash them, siphon off the juice , then go to Doug's and have him squeeze the must for me.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey folks, not to hijack the thread (sorry), but I crushed and pressed my apples on Saturday morning. Popped in some Pectic and let it sit in a primary fermenter till this morning (tuesday). I pop it open to put in my campden tabs and there is mold floating on top!?! WTF? It's only been a couple of days!

I used a strainer on it and got every stray bugger, then siphoned it into a carboy with campden. 

Does anyone know: 
a) why it molded so fast?
b) will it still be ok to use? The mold was in round, floating pieces about an eighth of an inch in size for the biggest. 

This is the same sort of time schedule I used last year - I'm really hoping I won't have to pitch it out!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Why would you crush and not add meta "or" yeast immediately? You either need to preserve it or ferment it, especially in this how weather. I am not surprised that it began to mold. How big of a batch is it? I wish people would throw those campden tablet away. There is no way your getting it equally dispersed just by popping in tablets instead of disolving k-meta powder and stirring it in.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Runningwolf,
Last year I let it sit in a carboy for a couple of days and there was no issue...so I didn't think much of it to be honest. It's 3.5 gallons.

Also, when I added the campden today I crushed it to powder and stirred it into the juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Well it's a small batch and I would just start the fermentation and get it going.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 20, 2013)

A very big (shame-faced) thank you.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 21, 2013)

As Running Wolf said, plus, you only filtered out the fruiting bodies you can see, its still full of mold cells you are going to have to keep an eye on it and not let the KM levels fall. WVMJ



the_rayway said:


> Hey folks, not to hijack the thread (sorry), but I crushed and pressed my apples on Saturday morning. Popped in some Pectic and let it sit in a primary fermenter till this morning (tuesday). I pop it open to put in my campden tabs and there is mold floating on top!?! WTF? It's only been a couple of days!
> 
> I used a strainer on it and got every stray bugger, then siphoned it into a carboy with campden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hokapsig (Sep 14, 2016)

OK, since my freezer went, I am forced to smash the dolgos that I have had frozen for the past 2 years. I'm figuring about 100 pounds total. Thawed and smashed 5 bags worth today and added pectic enzyme to break them down. I'll smash 3 more buckets worth tomorrow.

Assuming I get about 6 gallons of juice, should I blend with some apple juice or apple juice blend, and if I add cinnamon and cloves, how long to keep them in before racking off?


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 14, 2016)

ok first off i already know I'm a butter knife in a drawer full of steak knives,
with that being said, what kind of cloves are you talking about,
Dawg








Hokapsig said:


> OK, since my freezer went, I am forced to smash the dolgos that I have had frozen for the past 2 years. I'm figuring about 100 pounds total. Thawed and smashed 5 bags worth today and added pectic enzyme to break them down. I'll smash 3 more buckets worth tomorrow.
> 
> Assuming I get about 6 gallons of juice, should I blend with some apple juice or apple juice blend, and if I add cinnamon and cloves, how long to keep them in before racking off?


----------



## Arne (Sep 15, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> ok first off i already know I'm a butter knife in a drawer full of steak knives,
> with that being said, what kind of cloves are you talking about,
> Dawg



Most likely whole cloves. Don't use too many as they can overpower some of the other flavors. While I am at it, use cinnamon sticks, not powder. The powder works fine, just keeps falling out of the wine even when you think it is clear. At least that is how is has worked for me. Arne.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 15, 2016)

Be careful with the cloves, they can overpower all other tastes in a short amount of time. Last time I added some to an apple wine, I think it was two or three in four lead than a week and the clove taste was almost too much.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 15, 2016)

ok time for you to see how dim i am,,,
garlic cloves?
Dawg






Arne said:


> Most likely whole cloves. Don't use too many as they can overpower some of the other flavors. While I am at it, use cinnamon sticks, not powder. The powder works fine, just keeps falling out of the wine even when you think it is clear. At least that is how is has worked for me. Arne.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 16, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> ok time for you to see how dim i am,,,
> garlic cloves?
> Dawg



Not garlic. Just cloves. The spice. Maybe half an inch long, bus of some Bush or trees from near India. Very aromatic.


----------



## Arne (Sep 16, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> ok time for you to see how dim i am,,,
> garlic cloves?
> Dawg



Go to the spice rack at the grocery store. They have small containers with whole cloves. They are a spice used in cooking. Arne.


----------



## Hokapsig (Sep 16, 2016)

I was thinking only 1 or 2 for a week with a cinnamon stick. Test after a week. 

Arne is correct, go to the spice aisle in the market.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 16, 2016)

yup my head hangs low in shame
Dawg


----------

